# I forgot what a pain in the ass bulking is!



## TampaSRT (May 3, 2011)

Man, this constant eating crap sucks. I normally run about 210, 195-200 when leaned out. I have been happy for a while at 210 and haven't tried to bulk or cut. I needed a new challenge, so I figured I would switch things up and try to hit a mostly clean 220. I was just sitting here eating my mid afternoon snack/meal and thought what a pain in the ass to be eating so much, oh well just thought I would bitch a little, sorry for the minor rant.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

Drink more milk it's way easier.


----------



## TampaSRT (May 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Drink more milk it's way easier.


Been hitting that as well.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2011)

I'm 301 today Bro, choking down 6000 calories some days. I'm so sick of eating, actually put chicken and rice in a blender yesterday. Cutting and 240-250 here I come.


----------



## TampaSRT (May 3, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I'm 301 today Bro, choking down 6000 calories some days. I'm so sick of eating, actually put chicken and rice in a blender yesterday. Cutting and 240-250 here I come.


Amen!


----------



## TampaSRT (May 3, 2011)

It sucks because you know you have to eat, but sometimes you just aren't hungry.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2011)

I eat, have a shake later and then eat again. All I do is eat, freaking hate it somedays.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

I like it. I just eat til I'm full I don't fuck around with that force feed stuff but I still break past 5k calories most days. I probably have a higher metabolism than most though.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2011)

Oh, it's fun in winter eating like a pig, being pasty white and bloated and covered up in sweats. But as summer gets near, bulking sucks. You sweat like a pig, can't go to the beach because Greenpeace may show up and try to return you to the water and it's hot, and who wants to eat like this when it's hot. I've got 4 more weeks and then it's cut time. Getting married in 15 months, I will not wear a XXXXXXXL tux when I marry my beautiful bride. XXXL maybe, but I am cutting.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

HAHA true! I am going to do my first cut this summer, gonna get up to 205-210 then hopefully drop 5 pounds of fat, It's going to be weird to try and loose weight for once.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2011)

I'm gonna drop to 240-250. My girl will be ecstatic, and I won't have to run the A/C year round. Lol


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

Damn what body fat will that put you at? You're gonna like Arnold when your done lol.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2011)

10 maybe less. Not really sure, just concerned with appearance at that point. Know I will lose some muscle, but oh well. At 50, it's time to focus on other things then mass (did I just say that? WTF??)


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> 10 maybe less. Not really sure, just concerned with appearance at that point. Know I will lose some muscle, but oh well. At 50, it's time to focus on other things then mass (did I just say that? WTF??)


 
If only i could hit 300lbs  soon very soon, just a few more blasts 

but your right eating is a bitch, sometimes I have to eat every hour.
Blending shit doesn't help either-just comes back up.
 but chewing gum is the ultimate bulking weapon


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2011)

Honest to god Trap, it sucks. Being "big" is more of a pain in the ass then anything. Clothes don't fit, sweat all the time, tying your shoes or wiping your ass is work. But I loved being huge. But my girl and marrying her is more important now. I'm 15 years older then she is, and I want to be around a long time with her.


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Honest to god Trap, it sucks. Being "big" is more of a pain in the ass then anything. Clothes don't fit, sweat all the time, tying your shoes or wiping your ass is work. But I loved being huge. But my girl and marrying her is more important now. I'm 15 years older then she is, and I want to be around a long time with her.


 
I always have said and always will say two things when it comes to describing how big i wanna be. 
1. I want to be so big i can't fit through a door front on and then struggle side on.
2. I want to be so big that when I walk into a room people stop what they are doing look at me and think "what the fuck is that?" 

at 240lbs ish and around 5'9/5'10 its hard anyway finding clothes so i figure might aswell go all out. 

I respect you change of direction and your clearly a very caring guy, but i don't think i could give up an ounce of my weigth and not nearly cry, maybe becasue i've not met the person who'd be worth it yet.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I always have said and always will say two things when it comes to describing how big i wanna be.
> 1. I want to be so big i can't fit through a door front on and then struggle side on.
> 2. I want to be so big that when I walk into a room people stop what they are doing look at me and think "what the fuck is that?"
> 
> ...



Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Be careful what you wish for.


 
Maybe its better to wish, receive and regret. than to never wish, never know and always wonder what if?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely. I wanted to be the biggest 50 year old I could be, and I did it. But like I said, priorities change as mine did. I watch my girls expression sometimes when I do stuff and I know she hates it. She would never say anything, but I'm gonna do it for her and for myself. 

But hey, I did it and you can too Bro.


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

Cheers for the vote of confidence.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Cheers for the vote of confidence.



Set your mind to it, eat your ass off, train like a freak, sleep like a baby, do all the right stuff and you can get there. I have faith in you.


----------



## TampaSRT (May 3, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Be careful what you wish for.


The older I get the more worried I am about being able to take it off. I am just glad I still have to work at putting weight on.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 3, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> The older I get the more worried I am about being able to take it off. I am just glad I still have to work at putting weight on.



I'm worried about taking it off, not so much physically but more mentally.


----------

